# G5 Optix XR



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Anybody using this sight. Pro's or Con's about it.

Also are you using the rheostat light that they sell for it.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I outfitted my Z7 Extreme with the G5 XR2 sight last year when I picked it up, I've got mine sited in with the fixed pin at 20 yds and my Floater at 30,40 and 50 yds. Hunting in the woods I dial the floater right out of the picture so there won't be any confusion settling in on a pin. Hunting on my buddies property set up on say one of his food plots the floater work great, I'm pretty confident out to 40yds. It's a slick site. I have the Rheostat Light kit on mine but it only lights up the fixed pin. I'd recommend it !


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Great site...some models tend to have a hum to them on the shot, it is a quick Fix and certainly not anything to shy away from. 

They are built pretty stout. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Got one, Like it, No Issues, I do have the light on mine.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the one with 3 fixed and 1 floater. Best sight I've ever used

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pjdionne12 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have the 3 fixed and one floater as well. It did not fit very well on my Rytera Alien X. I had to flip the bottom part to modify it. But other than that it is an awesome concept and great sight.


----------



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks for the comments. I got one ordered, it should be here soon I hope.


----------



## rclalonde101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Bought it two weeks ago and I am returning it. Fiber optics on the floater pin is red and difficult to see. Not to mention that there is not much exposed fiber to collect light. On top of that if you did put a light on it it doesnt light up the floater pin! Junk in my opinion....


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

rclalonde101 said:


> Bought it two weeks ago and I am returning it. Fiber optics on the floater pin is red and difficult to see. Not to mention that there is not much exposed fiber to collect light. On top of that if you did put a light on it it doesnt light up the floater pin! Junk in my opinion....


Sure the fiber wasn't broke, the fiber on the floating pin i have is as bright as all the other pins even with the light on it covering up the ends of the fibers (light turned off). I will say the fibers on my Sure Loc are brighter than on my Optix XR.


----------

